# Therapy dog



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Has anybody trained their pup to be a therapy dog?
How did you go about doing this?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my male dog obi is going to be a therapy dog ..you need to train your dog to be use to people ,the dog has to be very calm at alltimes .
When obi was tested ,they wheeled in a wheel chair to see how he reacted ,also dropped a walking stick ,obi is a sweet heart ,so i had no problems ..
i'm signed up with irish theray dogs ...


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

How old is Obi? Did he have any formal training?


QUOTE (jodublin @ Jan 5 2010, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870123


> my male dog obi is going to be a therapy dog ..you need to train your dog to be use to people ,the dog has to be very calm at alltimes .
> When obi was tested ,they wheeled in a wheel chair to see how he reacted ,also dropped a walking stick ,obi is a sweet heart ,so i had no problems ..
> i'm signed up with irish theray dogs ...[/B]


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

I would take your dog to several months worth of training classes especially one where they train for the Canine Good Citizen's test. There are a few more tests they have to pass like the Leave it command and seeing how they react to sick and handicapped people. Do a google search for Therapy Dog International for all the requirements. Linda


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I did therapy work with my previous maltese Misty for eight years. We went to nursing homes, senior day care centers, physical rehabilitation hospitals, a school, and a school for the intellectually disabled. The last five years we did visits at a maximum security prison for their animal assisted therapy program.

You have to start with a dog with the right temperament. Misty was friendly, calm, and just all around sweet. The dog needs to have at least Level I obedience skills. If I were starting at the beginning again with a puppy, I'd take the puppy through puppy classes and then to Level I obedience. 

The next step is to get the dog certified in a therapy dog program. It's easiest to think about where you'd enjoy doing therapy visits and then ask if there's a pet therapy program at that facility/institution. Then you would find out what that particular therapy program's requirements are for certification and train your dog for those specific requirements. 


Misty was AKC Canine Good Citizen Certified and Therapy Dogs, Inc. certified. Delta Society is another good therapy dog program. You can google "therapy dogs" and see what the different therapy dog programs require. 


If you think you're interested in doing therapy dog work, I would highly suggest you ask a therapy dog organization if you could observe some of the volunteers and dogs for a few visits. Therapy dog work isn't for everyone. When I was going to nursing homes, quite a few dropped out of the program because they said they didn't like it. I personally found it to be EXTREMELY rewarding.

Some of the facilities and institutions might require you fill out paperwork before you start and/or go through their volunteer training/orientation program. One of the nursing homes required we complete their volunteer program paperwork and attend a class or two before we started. 

When I volunteered at the prison, I had to go through all kinds of fingerprinting, background checks, and reference checks. One I was cleared, I had to go through the prison's volunteer program which included all kinds of safety and security training, and I had to go through this program annually as a refresher. 


Here's a couple of links to give you an idea of what is required of the owner's and dogs. I've listed these two because I'm familiar with these two certifications.



Link to Canine Good Citizen Requirements 


Link to Therapy Dogs Inc. Test


When Misty was being registered for Therapy Dogs Inc., we had to do pass the test with just the certifying instructor observing us (at a park). Then we had to be observed at the facility for several times to see how she would actually react around patients in wheelchairs, on canes, etc. 


Here's a link to TDI's General Information Page:

TDI 








Joy


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Are you planning on doing rest homes and hospital visits? That's so wonderful. All 5 of mine go and the residents love it. It started by accident they'd go visit grandma and many of the residents would come up to see them. Now if I go to the rest home w/o them,I can't heck, but in a nice way..... when I have a resident who is nervous I will introduce them to Rylee or to Emily,they're the calmest of the 5. 

Our Amy was trained as a therapy dog,,worked w/ our local groomer who also did obedience classes. Amy was so intuitive. I worked in a geriatric psych unit so she had to be certified.
Our Gretchen ,German shepherd was a leader dog for the blind until the heart murmur,she was amazing. she would get so excited but when she knew a small child was nervous around her,she'd get down low and sumbit and wait so patiently for the child to come up to her. She did that w/ everyone,like she was aware that her 90 pound size scared people. She was a large,tall Ger Shep.,but the sweetest thing to grace the earth. I miss her soo much.

It's funny all our dogs seem to have the same calm personality and just love to visit people,no stranger fear issues at all. Maybe it's because as soon as we got them,we handeled them, and took them everywhere and they met lots of people. They go up to everyone....

Our black cocker Amy (at the bridge now) ,she'd go up and lay on her back for everyone,we used to tease and tell her she was "easy". Amber ,our cocker does that too.
Emily is so calm and sweet,she sits and gives you that souldful eyes ruitine...Sasha is "hold me,hold me now" Rylee and Bitsy are too,they sit up and beg to be held.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think that is a great thing to do!!! Good luck in your endevor and let us know how it turns out!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (waggybaby @ Jan 6 2010, 01:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870126


> How old is Obi? Did he have any formal training?
> 
> 
> QUOTE (jodublin @ Jan 5 2010, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870123





> my male dog obi is going to be a therapy dog ..you need to train your dog to be use to people ,the dog has to be very calm at alltimes .
> When obi was tested ,they wheeled in a wheel chair to see how he reacted ,also dropped a walking stick ,obi is a sweet heart ,so i had no problems ..
> i'm signed up with irish theray dogs ...[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Dogs need to be over a year old ,obi is 3 this year ,..more info on , 
www.irishtherapydogs.ie


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the advise. Joy what great info you gave me. Sasha is only 6 months old but I am starting to teach her early!! 
Thanks for all the help.





QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 5 2010, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870157


> I did therapy work with my previous maltese Misty for eight years. We went to nursing homes, senior day care centers, physical rehabilitation hospitals, a school, and a school for the intellectually disabled. The last five years we did visits at a maximum security prison for their animal assisted therapy program.
> 
> You have to start with a dog with the right temperament. Misty was friendly, calm, and just all around sweet. The dog needs to have at least Level I obedience skills. If I were starting at the beginning again with a puppy, I'd take the puppy through puppy classes and then to Level I obedience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 5 2010, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870157


> I did therapy work with my previous maltese Misty for eight years. We went to nursing homes, senior day care centers, physical rehabilitation hospitals, a school, and a school for the intellectually disabled. The last five years we did visits at a maximum security prison for their animal assisted therapy program.
> 
> You have to start with a dog with the right temperament. Misty was friendly, calm, and just all around sweet. The dog needs to have at least Level I obedience skills. If I were starting at the beginning again with a puppy, I'd take the puppy through puppy classes and then to Level I obedience.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost: Lots of great info!


----------



## squeak (Nov 26, 2009)

I have signed Squeak up for a CGC class. I going to have her tested for CGC and then certified for TDI. She did great in her first class. She use to go to work three days a week with me at the vet clinic I work at so she had a lot of exposure at an early age to all kinds of people. I also take her up to visit with my Mom who is in early stages of dementia. She has a great temperment and is a very confident little dog. Didn't bark or jump on the wheelchair or walker. Walked over to sniff the cane throw down and the can full of coin. Good luck with your puppy!


----------

